
Oculus Medium Under the Hood: Developing the Move Tool - mynameised
https://developer.oculus.com/blog/medium-under-the-hood-part-1-developing-the-move-tool/
======
pavlov
Voxels are so cool. Level sets and distance fields are a very different way of
thinking about 3D compared to the "mainstream" triangle-based rendering.

DreamWorks Animation offers a powerful open source library called OpenVDB for
storing and manipulating this kind of data:

[http://www.openvdb.org](http://www.openvdb.org)

------
netzone
This could be awesome, being able to inspect and make changes to your 3D
models as if standing right next to them.

I mean, it would even have applications for sculptors. Actual materials to
sculpt with are not cheap as far as I know, and it could streamline the
training process.

~~~
falsedan
Training for most fine art is a surprising amount of mechanical/physical
knowledge about the various materials & tools. For example, creating a bronze
cast is like a 18-step process[0], of which one step is 'make it look like the
thing you want'.

> _Actual materials to sculpt with are not cheap as far as I know_

You learn how to sculpt with clay, which is pretty affordable. Some computer
3D models are sculpted in clay first, and 3D scanned for cleanup![1]

0:
[http://www.laurencebroderick.co.uk/casting_1.html](http://www.laurencebroderick.co.uk/casting_1.html)
1: [https://doomwiki.org/wiki/Models](https://doomwiki.org/wiki/Models)

------
mathnode
Oh! I see DrRacket is open in that screen recording.

Is there any public information on using Racket with oculus yet?

------
biocomputation
Neat, but I don't think this is going to help them sell more hardware.

~~~
intoverflow2
This and TiltBrush are the only reasons I'm considering a headset at all,
tried 3D sculpting unsuccessfully in 2D so would love to try it in 3D.

Medium looks excellent but yeah not amazing enough to outweigh being owned by
FB. Still pretty disappointed VR tech innovations are just being locked up
into proprietary camps.

~~~
andybak
Medium runs fine on a Vive via ReVive:
[https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive](https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive)

There's also plenty of alternative apps for 3D content creation in VR. I
started to tabulate them (plus some where you create the content outside of
VR) here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xwqLF3CpYWxZ6kipzWGH...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xwqLF3CpYWxZ6kipzWGHaBn8rKPsptKxRCfHjVngxzA/edit?usp=sharing)

The list is a little out of date and I haven't got around to filling out most
of the columns but it's probably of some use to someone.

~~~
haydenlee
Another addition: A-Painter
([https://blog.mozvr.com/a-painter/](https://blog.mozvr.com/a-painter/))

